# Classics Get Islamic Twist



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 1, 2006)

The classics get Islam twist

By Malcolm Moore
LONDON DAILY TELEGRAPH
September 1, 2006 

ANTALYA, Turkey -- Pinocchio, Tom Sawyer and other characters have been converted to Islam in new versions of 100 classic stories in the Turkish school curriculum. 

"Give me some bread, for Allah's sake," Pinocchio says to Geppetto, his maker, in a book stamped with the crest of the Ministry of Education. 
"Thanks be to Allah," the puppet says later. 

In "The Three Musketeers," D'Artagnan is told that he cannot visit Aramis. The reason would make the author, Alexandre Dumas, turn in his grave. 

An old woman explains: "He is surrounded by men of religion. He converted to Islam after his illness." 

Tom Sawyer may have shirked his homework, but he is more conscientious in learning his Islamic prayers. He is given a "special treat" for learning the Arabic words. 

Pollyanna, seen by some as the embodiment of Christian forgiveness, says she believes in the end of the world as predicted in the Koran. 

Heidi, the Swiss orphan girl in the tale by Johanna Spyri, is told that praying to Allah will help her to relax. 

The clumsy insertions by Islamic publishing houses have raised debate in Turkey, which has been a strongly secular state since the 1920s. 

Other books contain insults, slang and rude rhymes that mock the president and the prime minister. 

Recep Tayyip Erdogan, Turkey's first Muslim prime minister, has called for swift action against the publishers.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 1, 2006)

Aren't Sindbad and Ali Baba enough???


----------



## py3ak (Sep 1, 2006)

It does seem to show a certain extremely rigid mentality. I am not afraid to see anti-Christian propaganda --I don't have to have a Christian version of things.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 1, 2006)

It's just wrong to ruin a classic! They wouldn't want the 1001 Nights to be about Edward & Wallis Simpson, now would they? Neither would I!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 7, 2006)

If you think twisting the classics are bad, go to Genesis 3 -- where the serpent turned God's command on its head. The rest is history.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 7, 2006)

I hope they dont change star wars!!!!!!


----------



## JasonGoodwin (Sep 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> I hope they dont change star wars!!!!!!


Oh, come now! Don't we all know that there's nothing new under the sun? Solomon made this pointedly clear in Ecclesiastes.

This  sums it up.


----------

